# Need to build a removable fence panel



## stupid48 (Aug 27, 2011)

I need to surround some pool equipment so I'm going to build a two sided fence. My plan is to use 4x4 posts right into concrete. I live in nevada where we get like no rain per year so I'm not too worried about not using a post bracket. I would like to just make fence panels kind of like the prebuilt cedar ones from home depot. I don't want the 4x4's to show so I'm just going to put the panels on the front of the posts. I want to be able to remove one of the panels so I need to do some kind of hangers. My thought is some kind of metal piece on the fence hanger that would hook onto metal slots on the 4x4's. Can make a suggestion for such a hanger or any other method? The panels are not going to be very long (say 3 or 4 feet each) so the hangers don't need to be super strong... Thanks, Chris


I made a rough drawing of the bracket I'm talking about. I just don't know what it's called....



http://flic.kr/p/agVufF


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i would build my panels flush with the posts to the inside, and install exterior hinges. then when you need to remove just pop the pins and move, just like a door. when installing the pins load up with white grease. just a thought


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

jack warner said:


> i would build my panels flush with the posts to the inside, and install exterior hinges. then when you need to remove just pop the pins and move, just like a door. when installing the pins load up with white grease. just a thought


Agree, Just have a hinged gate.

No point in reinventing the wheel.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you want a lift off, a french cleat would work.
.




















 







.


----------



## stupid48 (Aug 27, 2011)

*thanks*

Thanks for the advise. I like both ideas.....


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Here's what i did dufus.
I needed an easy way to cut the grass 'round the garden fence so i made all the panles removable. Two simple pieces o' plywood.Still need to paint 'em.


----------



## stupid48 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Ah...*

That's a good one also. Thanks


----------

